# Integrate OTA antenna w/ DVR?



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Is there a way to integrate an antenna w/ the DVR feature on the 622 or 722? I want to be able to record in HD if possible. Also, any recommendations for an antenna that would be sufficient? Also, can the 1 cable wire running to my HDTV now handle the antenna as well as the DVR/HD capabilities or will I need to run another cable?

Thanks


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

pjmystic said:


> Is there a way to integrate an antenna w/ the DVR feature on the 622 or 722? I want to be able to record in HD if possible. Also, any recommendations for an antenna that would be sufficient? Also, can the 1 cable wire running to my HDTV now handle the antenna as well as the DVR/HD capabilities or will I need to run another cable?Thanks


Yes you can use an OTA antenna to receive local channel if you are reasonably close to the transmitting towers. Check antennaweb.com for your location. (Don't bother to check that site if you can see the towers, just connect a coat hanger)

You can diplex an OTA signal on the same cable and it will probably work but most people still recommend a separate cable. The 622/722 can record only digital signals OTA, not the old analog signals. This model receiver doesn't have an analog tuner so can't even see analog signals.


----------



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Will I be able to use the DVR for these OTA channels? I will still be subscribing to the local channels through Dish as well.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, you can record the OTA channels on the DVR.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

The OTA tuner is essentially "Tuner 3," so you can record 3 things at once!

Brad


----------

